# Moral Pricing Problem



## Robson3022 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello,


Right wasn't sure where to put this so ive stuck it in here!


I've been asked to machine polish a T4 for someone I work with. Its been converted to a camper. The paints full of imperfections and glue from old sign writing. Now its been bought to be converted to sell on. If it was for them personally then I'd do it for a few beer or favour tokens but as there selling it on do you think I should charge? Cover costs or try and make a bit?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

more than beer tokens id say 

more than a mate but less than a pro detail


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

There have been so many threads of this nature.

In a nutshell........do whatever YOU think is right.:thumb:


----------



## Robson3022 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ha its hard Ive printed a price list from a pro detailer and ill be essentially doing £400 worth from them (obviously not to the same standard or with the same products!) £100 seem reasonable?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah sounds okay , you might find they can suddenly diy with some t cut


----------



## Robson3022 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ha I know Ive read loads of them. If it were for them to keep I would do it for beer tokens


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I agree with S63's comments, it really is about what you're comfortable with BUT I will say this. If it was being turned around and then kept I would do it for a few return favours or beer tokens ect but as it's something being done to make money then I wouldn't feel bad about viewing it in the same way !


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

uruk hai said:


> I agree with S63's comments, it really is about what you're comfortable with BUT I will say this. If it was being turned around and then kept I would do it for a few return favours or beer tokens ect but as it's something being done to make money then I wouldn't feel bad about viewing it in the same way !


Definitely agree with this. As they're going to be making money from it then it's not really fair if they expect you to do it for free.


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

Has long as you cover the cost of the products you be using that's the main thing and then charge the cost for your time to carry out. 

£100.00 sounds fair.


----------



## 3t3p (May 24, 2011)

The joker says:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

To be honest do him a favor and burn it.



In all seriousness £120 minmum


----------



## Lee O (Jun 1, 2014)

I personally have no problem charging friends and family, my cousin has just bought an old 540i m spot cheap to go again with. He wanted me to get it ready for sale. It had a few bluewater battle scars and swirls, many hours later it was ready and I was paid!! I agree with leebo310, why should your pal be the only one getting paid!!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

If they are asking you to do this, knowing it is a makeover to sell on, then they should be offering to pay something without you having to ask. 

If they ask / expect it for free in this circumstance, then they are abusing your friendship.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Echo everything else being said here

If they are making a profit turning it round then they shouldn't expect you to do it for nothing / peanuts!

I would say £100 is fair aslong as it covers the costs of materials and a little in it for you


----------



## Robson3022 (Mar 10, 2014)

Pretty much echoing what I though. Cheers everyone. They are expecting to pay but worried they will baulk at £100 but we will see!


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

Whatever you charge can be added to the sale of the car + some because it will look far better than if you don't detail it...

Charge normal price.


----------



## Robson3022 (Mar 10, 2014)

Just to let everyone know don't agree to do a van for £100!!!! 20 hours later and about £60 worth of products I'm goosed!!!!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I just don't think that peeps should really be comparing jobs to pro price lists and working it out from there. Pros charge what they charge to factor in all associated costs, insurances and taxes, then a little for themselves.
If you have a moral issue with charging him, it's easy, value the vehicle as it stands now, do your work, then sell it and split the profit over the original valuation. Nobody has to loose face, or cash


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Robson3022 said:


> Just to let everyone know don't agree to do a van for £100!!!! 20 hours later and about £60 worth of products I'm goosed!!!!


Splitting profits bro, it's the only way with big stuff :lol:


----------



## Robson3022 (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't mind really as a little bit of work has been thrown my way and it was a good way to test the megs micro system! Just took a lot longer than I thought!


----------



## Muscleflex (Jun 10, 2014)

Where's the photo???


----------

